#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαίωμα υπογραφής για μεταλλικές βάσεις στήριξης φωτοβολταϊκών

## angly

Καλημέρα, 
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει ποιοι έχουν
δικαίωμα στη στατική μελέτη των βάσεων που αναφέρω 
στον τίτλο του θέματος?
Είμαι μηχανολόγος μηχανικός και δε ξέρω αν μπορώ να υπογράψω....
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω οι μηχανολόγοι δεν έχουν δικαιώματα σε στατικές μελέτες. Σωστά;
Η θεμελίωση και η βάση στήριξης των πάνελ, απαιτούν στατική μελέτη.
Συνεπώς, οι μηχανολόγοι δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα υπογραφής τέτοιας μελέτης.

Έχουν οι Αρχιτέκτονες, οι Αγρονόμοι Τοπογράφοι Μηχανικοί, οι Μηχανικοί Δομικών Έργων, οι Μηχανικοί Έργων Υποδομής και φυσικά οι Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί. Ξέχασα κάποιους;

----------

